# Endomondo to Strava



## Johnym (20 Apr 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has changed apps from the above and what they think of it. More so though, is it possible to transfer all the data from one to the other? 

Any help appreciated


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Apr 2012)

I've gone to Strava, but as my GPS is made from stone and powered by rubber bands, I've been advised to draw the routes on RunKeeper then export/import to Strava.


----------



## MattHB (20 Apr 2012)

cyclemeter has just had a huge update that frankly blows all the rest out of the water. Also neither of those 2 fully support ant+, which may or may not be a concern depending on your needs.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (20 Apr 2012)

i use both at the same time! strava seems more accurate for time, elevation and calories used, then its a case of much the same between then! max mph is about +-0.5 mph either way though


----------



## Johnym (20 Apr 2012)

Thanks but running both would use too much battery power for longer rides. I've downloaded cyclemeter to try. 

My main concern was if I was able to transfer previous data from endomondo to strava as I have quite alot on there and don't want to loose it.


----------



## alci4 (21 Apr 2012)

got a garmin 705 so upload to both

i like endamundo for the stats analasis but like strava for the suffer score and segments so both have things going for them in my opinion


----------



## cyberknight (21 Apr 2012)

I have heard about strava,unless they do a version for java you will all have to take my word for the awsome times i could post 
before i get accused of being tight and to get a new phone....
1 i am not grafted to a phone like most
2 you buying? kids are expensive


----------



## tiswas-steve (21 Apr 2012)

Beware the Strava segments are soooooooo addictive.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (21 Apr 2012)

> Beware the Strava segments are soooooooo addictive.



So much so I was considering throwing my bike over a bridge when I got a puncture half way through a sector I know I was beating my pb!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk


----------



## tiswas-steve (21 Apr 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> So much so I was considering throwing my bike over a bridge when I got a puncture half way through a sector I know I was beating my pb!


 
I felt like that when I had to brake at a mini roundabout on a segmented descent the other day


----------



## tiswas-steve (23 Apr 2012)

I also felt like that yesterday ... I was really belting it down Clarks Lane on the North Downs, really concentrating through the bends and taking the correct lines going full pelt, got to a flat piece of road to wait for my mate ( hes more cautious than me ;-)) thought I'll have a look at my cateye to see how fast I went (fastest is 37 MPH) computer showed 65.9 MPH which is what it always shows when it's messed up somehow, of course I didn't have Strava running on my iPhone. Grrrrrrr !!


----------



## Grizzly (26 Apr 2012)

I've just moved to Strava and I prefer it. I like the segments feature, the whole ride is broken down into various challenges.


----------



## Johnym (26 Apr 2012)

Well I decided in the end to continue using the Endomondo app for recording my rides and then uploading the data to Strava. Dosent take long and I now have the best of both worlds :-)


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2012)

I just use my Garmin application and Garmin Connect, and Strava to see where I am on the KOM's !!!  Some people must be on motorbikes !


----------



## tiswas-steve (26 Apr 2012)

fossyant said:


> I just use my Garmin application and Garmin Connect, and Strava to see where I am on the KOM's !!!  Some people must be on motorbikes !



I'm with you on that one fossy, some of the KOM times make me think they're being towed by a Porsche


----------



## stephen.rooke (26 Apr 2012)

tiswas-steve said:


> I'm with you on that one fossy, some of the KOM times make me think they're being towed by a Porsche


 
Yeah, theres a hill near me where someone has an average speed of 50mph going up it, strava have removed that time now though


----------



## lozcs (27 Apr 2012)

Johnym said:


> Well I decided in the end to continue using the Endomondo app for recording my rides and then uploading the data to Strava. Dosent take long and I now have the best of both worlds :-)


 
Me too... 

Strada segments look like they could become addictive!


----------

